# First shot at a rack of Lamb!



## Teal101 (Mar 13, 2020)

After seeing this post




__





						Herb crusted rack of lamb - First try
					

This my first time making lamb, Aldi had a sale for $7.99/lb a while back and had picked up two racks.  Made a dinner meal for five of us.  I followed Malcom from HowToBBQRight's rack of lamb recipe and thought it turned out awesome.  Lamb is so tasty, rich and tender.  Cooked the lamb on the...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				



I decided it was time to try some Lamb.  I hadnt had it since I was a kid and dont remember it being one of my favorites.  My fiancee had never had it before so the experiment was on!  I followed this herb crust to a T using Dijon Mustard, Parsley, Shallots, Thyme, Olive Oil, and Garlic.  Did some basic trimming to the rack to remove the fat as has been discussed on here often as leading to the gamey flavor some experience with Lamb.  I let the rack sit in the fridge uncovered for around 4hrs before cooking.  225* on the Traeger with some GMG blend pellets for about 1.5hrs then a quick sear on the gas grill to help crust it up.  I had the gas grill too hot to start and ended up losing some crust on the grates, lesson for next time!  I also made a reduction following the recipe in this thread




__





						Cherry wood roasted Rack of Lamb
					

Ok the boy has never had lamb and wanted to give it a try. So he picked out a couple of racks to roast up. I’ve never done a rack of lamb before so the pressure was on!!!  So I seasoned them up with SPOG (heavy)   Starting a chimney of coals in the X-Fire Grill.    On they go over a few cherry...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				



Paired with some salad and green beans the meal was fantastic.  The Fiancee loved the lamb and the reduction, a make again for sure.  Thanks to everyone who posted up their recipes to inspire this cook.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Mar 13, 2020)

Lamb looks great nice job! I love lamb its been awhile since I have done one but all these lamb posts has me craving some!


----------



## Teal101 (Mar 13, 2020)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Lamb looks great nice job! I love lamb its been awhile since I have done one but all these lamb posts has me craving some!


Thanks!  Wish it wasnt so expensive or we would have it more often!


----------



## GATOR240 (Mar 13, 2020)

Good job. We also like lamb but don't have it very often either.


----------



## Jabiru (Mar 13, 2020)

Yum, that looks great. Herb crust is something I haven’t done.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Mar 13, 2020)

Great looking rack. Mmm.
i just put a leg of lamb down in brine. Lamb ham! 
lamb is the other red meat. Enjoy.


----------



## schlotz (Mar 14, 2020)

For searing next time, oil your grate first.  Pour some cooking oil into a cup, fold up a paper towel, grab it with tongs and soak it in the oil, then rub your grill grate. Of course you brushed the grate down first, right?


----------



## Teal101 (Mar 14, 2020)

schlotz said:


> For searing next time, oil your grate first.  Pour some cooking oil into a cup, fold up a paper towel, grab it with tongs and soak it in the oil, then rub your grill grate. Of course you brushed the grate down first, right?


Grates are cleaned every time and oiled down. They're decently seasoned. I just ran too hot and some of the paste burned onto the grates and some just fell off. It didnt set as well as I had hoped in the traeger. Live and learn!


----------

